# Manhatten Club on Living Social



## Dorothy (Feb 27, 2012)

Today's Living Social Escapes has one night stays through June at the Manhatten Club for $197 Sun-Thur, $239 for Fri-Sat.     Interesting.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 27, 2012)

SFX has been a great source for trades into MC for me.  I had a week booked last october and have another week booked for Nov 2012.  Both weeks were obtained using my bonus weeks from SFX.  Even with the surcharge for NYC, with the discounts the weeks were under $600.  And SFX weeks are NOT charged that stupid hospitality fee that RCI exchangers are.  

That is still a much better deal than even the nightly rates, but that if you didn't need a full week that is not a bad deal considering the rates of rooms in midtown.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 27, 2012)

SFX also rents rooms starting at $189 directly thru their company.
Here's a link to the rental specials. 
http://www.sfx-resorts.com/special.aspx
http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp

I've also seen Travelzoo offer the Manhattan Club for rent from $169.


----------



## tombo (Feb 28, 2012)

chriskre said:


> SFX also rents rooms starting at $189 directly thru their company.
> Here's a link to the rental specials.
> http://www.sfx-resorts.com/special.aspx
> http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp
> ...



It is funny that many are so mad that RCI rents out weeks (I personally hate that RCI rents out weeks too) that they refuse to use RCI and instead recommend SFX. Why do so many tout SFX when SFX does the same thing?  For San Fransisco, Hawaii, Manahatten Club, and a few other locals SFX is often the better choice. For most exchanges to most areas of the US RCI has much more inventory and availability. Both rent inventory to non members. If it is wrong for RCI to do so, why is there no similar outrage espoused against SFX?


----------



## chriskre (Feb 28, 2012)

tombo said:


> It is funny that many are so mad that RCI rents out weeks (I personally hate that RCI rents out weeks too) that they refuse to use RCI and instead recommend SFX. Why do so many tout SFX when SFX does the same thing?  For San Fransisco, Hawaii, Manahatten Club, and a few other locals SFX is often the better choice. For most exchanges to most areas of the US RCI has much more inventory and availability. Both rent inventory to non members. If it is wrong for RCI to do so, why is there no similar outrage espoused against SFX?



Oh I don't hate RCI.   I'm not saying SFX is better than RCI.  I actually got an RCI exchange into MC for New Years Eve this year so no complaints from me, well maybe the $35 a night fee :annoyed: but it's still cheaper than paying hotels.   

I do believe that this MC inventory is coming from the Developer's foreclosures which apparently are quite high in this resort, not from owners deposits.  They're probably giving some units to RCI as well.  SFX rents some weeks on their sell off list but that's for inventory that I believe has no requests and is getting close to expiring.  I think making it available as a rental is a perk.  I don't have any deposits with SFX but would certainly consider a rental from them if it made sense.  I do the same thing with RCI, II, DAE, PI or anybody else that is renting like TUG members or ebay sellers.  :ignore:


----------



## tombo (Feb 28, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Oh I don't hate RCI.   I'm not saying SFX is better than RCI.  :



I wasn't talking about you. Sorry if it came across that way. I was just making a comment about some others on TUG who are 100% anti RCI and 100% pro SFX.


----------



## DonM (Feb 28, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> ... Both weeks were obtained using my bonus weeks from SFX.  Even with the surcharge for NYC, with the discounts the weeks were under $600.



I have also exchanged into MC using a deposit with SFX- not a bonus week. What are you referring to when you mention surcharge and discounts?  Does that have to do with bonus weeks?

don


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 28, 2012)

My cost through RCI Points (factoring in exchange fee, cost of my points, and the housekeeping fee) was a little under $150/night for a 4 night stay last August.

An SFX exchange sure sounds like a great deal - getting a whole week for about the same price as 4 nights through RCI Points.

The SFX rentals look a bit higher.  For the times I would want, it's closer to $250/night (including hotel taxes/fees).

I just wish RCI would put Affinia back into RCI Platinum Priority Access.  That's an even better deal, if you have cheap TPUs.


----------



## tombo (Feb 28, 2012)

I needed NY this may and looked and looked for Affinia and never saw a week since last December. I bought trip insurance so I couls cancel the Manhatten Club reservation if I saw a bargain on RCI for an Affinia week during the tieframe I needed. When was the last Affinia week you saw?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 28, 2012)

DonM said:


> I have also exchanged into MC using a deposit with SFX- not a bonus week. What are you referring to when you mention surcharge and discounts?  Does that have to do with bonus weeks?
> 
> don



I think the location and upgrades applies to all bonus bookings only.  I could be wrong.

But this is what is says on the site....

 Due to high demand and limited units, Additional fees apply for the following areas – 
   New York: $299; London/Europe: $299; San Francisco: $299; Hawaii: $199;
   Private Residence and/or Fractional Resorts: $499

 US major holidays may be requested for an additional upgrade fee of $199, and are defined as any week before and/or after the holiday period. US major holidays are defined as New Year's, President's Day, Easter, Independence Day, Thanksgiving, and 
Christmas. 

Bonus Weeks Location surcharge: Hawaii, New York, London, The Grand Mayan, The Grand Bliss, & The Grand Luxxe will require additional upgrade fees.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 28, 2012)

Over the years I have had about 9 exchanges into NYC.

My first was a straight out week to week exchange. 

A few (4 exchanges) have been booked via RCI points when they first rolled it out.  MC used to be 31K via RCI points.  That was the last time I booked it via points, it just went up to high. 

I then started looking for other opportunities.  I have booked 5 days and a week via SFX in the Hilton Club NYC. 

I have also booked in the last year, 2 weeks via SFX into the Manhattan Club 1 BR units. (Oct 11 and Nov 12 trips)

I have also picked up a Hilton Club via RCI portal booking with HGVC points.  I got a good deal for this resort, as it was a studio unit and studios via HGVC are rather cheap (nearly 3 studios can booked for a single 2 BR platinum unit).  It was worth it to me to pay the exchange fee.  (May 12 trip)


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been debating this offer since I first got the email about it because I have promised my now 18 year old a day trip to NYC for ages now.  I have been checking RCI points for one or two night stays and nothing ever shows or it is in mid-week which would be difficult.

Imagine my surprise when I just signed on and one night popped up for sat night 3/24.  It said sleep 4 (2) and I thought it was a studio, but the cleaning fee said $30 and it was 14,000 pts.  I have to double check what size it is.  Anyway, now I am nervous about it because I am NOT a city person.  I am OK on bus trips where I know where I am going like Radio City Hall or such.  This will be totally different.  My 17 yo son also frequently gets to NYC with this aunt for Yankee games.  He will probably join us.   

It is going to be interesting keeping up with them. 

Lisa


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 28, 2012)

tombo said:


> I needed NY this may and looked and looked for Affinia and never saw a week since last December. I bought trip insurance so I couls cancel the Manhatten Club reservation if I saw a bargain on RCI for an Affinia week during the tieframe I needed. When was the last Affinia week you saw?


I haven't seen any Affinia since December either.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 29, 2012)

tombo said:


> I wasn't talking about you. Sorry if it came across that way. I was just making a comment about some others on TUG who are 100% anti RCI and 100% pro SFX.



Oh, sorry.   
I figured since you quoted me that you were referring to me.  I was gonna remind you of all those fun threads last year about Orlando and RCI to refresh your memory.  :hysterical:


----------

